

From Persecution to 3D Printing Pioneer: The Rise of Geomagic CEO Ping Fu - adampludwig70
http://techonomy.com/2013/01/from-persecution-to-3d-printing-pioneer-the-rise-of-geomagic-ceo-ping-fu/

======
roy_x
guys, please refer to Amazon book review for more regarding to liar Ping-Fu.
[http://www.amazon.com/Bend-Not-Break-Life-
Worlds/dp/15918455...](http://www.amazon.com/Bend-Not-Break-Life-
Worlds/dp/1591845521/ref=cm_rdp_product)

